

Google Trends: Clojure - ccarpenterg
http://www.google.com/trends?q=Clojure

======
dman
Is the region based data on that page normalized ? Otherwise its funky that
more people in Sweden and Finland are searching for Clojure than the USA.

------
obiterdictum
Graph scale makes all the difference: try searching "python, clojure", "java,
clojure", or "c#, clojure".

